# Genitivo 's



## Paranoid Android

Saludos. Sé que el genitivo *'s *se utiliza con nombres propios y con personas, pero además quisiera saber si existen excepciones.
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## boardslide315

Contracciones con is..


----------



## Paranoid Android

boardslide315 said:


> Contracciones con is..


No, me refiero al genitivo "Luigi*'s* car"


----------



## boardslide315

Paranoid Android said:


> No, me refiero al genitivo "Luigi*'s* car"



Entonces no entiendo tu pregunta...Quieres saber si hay excepciones en que "Nombre's" no refiere a posesión? O en que se expresa posesión en otra manera?


----------



## Jellby

Creo que pregunta si se puede usar con sustantivos que no sean nombres propios de personas.


----------



## sound shift

Jellby,

Sí, en muchos casos se pueden usar con sustantivos que no sean nombres propios de personas. Toma cualquier texto al azar y verás cantidad de 's de este tipo. En muchos casos, pero, sería erroneo pegar 's al sustantivo. Creo que no existe ninguna lista que pueda ayudar


----------



## Jellby

sound shift said:


> Jellby, [...]
> En muchos casos, *pero*, sería erroneo pegar 's al sustantivo. Creo que no existe ninguna lista que pueda ayudar



La pregunta no era mía 

Aprovecho para decirte que ese "pero" está mal usado en español, en esa posición habría que usar "sin embargo".


----------



## sound shift

Jellby said:


> La pregunta no era mía
> Es verdad, no leí bien el hilo.
> 
> Aprovecho para decirte que ese "pero" está mal usado en español, en esa posición habría que usar "sin embargo".
> Gracias.


----------



## Bocha

algunos ejemplos, la mayoría pueden expresarse también con *of*

the ship's bell
the yacht's mast
the train´s heating system
a week's holiday
today's paper
ten hours' delay
a stone´s throw
the water's edge
winter´s day (also winter day)
5 dollars' worth of butter


en general se puede usar para barcos, aviones, trenes; en expresiones de tiempo y de valor, y algunas expresiones comunes (a tiro de piedra, orilla del agua)


----------



## sound shift

Hola, Bocha,

Tambien se puede decir "Independiente's new stadium" ....


----------



## natasha2000

La regla es que los sustantivos que marcan personas, sean comunes o personales, van con _Saxon genintive_ o sea, con la  's. Los sustantivos que marcan a los animales y cosas, van mejor con "of". Pero, por supuesto, siempre hay excepciones.


----------



## natasha2000

boardslide315 said:


> Contracciones con is..


 
Contracción con IS no es Saxon genitive, sino solamente eso que dices: contracción de IS.


----------



## sound shift

natasha2000 said:


> Contracción con IS no es Saxon genitive, sino solamente eso que dices: contracción de IS.



Esto es verdad, pero cuidado: los anglófonos ni emplean ni entendrían la expresión "Saxon genitive".


----------



## natasha2000

sound shift said:


> Esto es verdad, pero cuidado: los anglófonos ni emplean ni entendrían la expresión "Saxon genitive".


 
¿Ah,no? Pues yo lo aprendí con ese nombre de las gramáticas inglesas... click


----------



## sound shift

Bueno, hice click y vi que muchas páginas de Internet hablan en inglés acerca del "Saxon genitive", pero una gran proporción de estas paginas són .es o .it . Si preguntas "Must I say 'of the school' or can I use the Saxon genitive?" a un anglófono que no conoce ni el castellano ni el italiano, el o ella no va a entender, porque "Saxon genitive" no es uno de los términos gramaticales de los que se enseñan a los nativos. Yo sigo siendo convencido de que "Saxon genitive" es una traducción directa del castellano y del italiano.


----------



## natasha2000

sound shift said:


> Bueno, hice click y vi que muchas páginas de Internet hablan en inglés acerca del "Saxon genitive", pero una gran proporción de estas paginas són .es o .it . Si preguntas "Must I say 'of the school' or can I use the Saxon genitive?" a un anglófono que no conoce ni el castellano ni el italiano, el o ella no va a entender, porque "Saxon genitive" no es uno de los términos gramaticales de los que se enseñan a los nativos. Yo sigo siendo convencido de que "Saxon genitive" es una traducción directa del castellano y del italiano.


 
No lo creo, porque yo lo aprendí como Saxon genitive en Serbia, hace muuuchos años, y por aquel entonces no sabía nada de español. Además, en español, "genitivo sajon" suena sumamente ridículo (por lo menos a mi).

sin embargo, he mirado un poquito los libros que tengo, y efectivamente, tienes razón. Lo llaman "possesive with 's". Los libros que tengo son de las casas editoriales Longman, Mc Millan, Oxford and Cambridge.

Me pregunto entonces, ¿por qué lo enseñan en otros países como Saxon genitive si los nativos no lo llaman así?


----------



## sound shift

natasha2000 said:


> No lo creo, porque yo lo aprendí como Saxon genitive en Serbia, hace muuuchos años, y por aquel entonces no sabía nada de español. Además, en español, "genitivo sajon" suena sumamente ridículo (por lo menos a mi).
> 
> sin embargo, he mirado un poquito los libros que tengo, y efectivamente, tienes razón. Lo llaman "possesive with 's". Los libros que tengo son de las casas editoriales Longman, Mc Millan, Oxford and Cambridge.
> 
> Me pregunto entonces, ¿por qué lo enseñan en otros países como Saxon genitive si los nativos no lo llaman así?



 Lo que dices es muy interesante. Existe una traducción directa de "Saxon genitive" en el servio?

No sé por qué enseñan "Saxon genitive" en otros países, pero sé que existe un montón de falsos anglicismos en varias lenguas.

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

sound shift said:


> Lo que dices es muy interesante. Existe una traducción directa de "Saxon genitive" en el ser*b*io?
> 
> No sé por qué enseñan "Saxon genitive" en otros países, pero sé que existe un montón de falsos anglicismos en varias lenguas.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues, sí, traducción existe, y es la traducción de inglés, de _Saxon genitive_ - _Saksonski genitiv_. Pero estoy segura que no es ninguna invención serbia, tampoco española, ni italiana. 
Es muy raro que en todos los países menos en los países donde se habla inglés como idioma nativo, existe esta denominación. si algo vale lo que dice Wikipedia, mira las primeras dos frases.



> The *Saxon genitive* is the traditional term used for the _*'s*_ (apostrophe-s) word-ending in the English language. The term is now infrequently used by linguists who argue that _*'s*_ represents a possessive case, not a genitive.


 
Según eso, mi conclusión es que antes lo llamaban así, pero en algún momento ha habido algún tipo de cambio en terminología, que se respetó en los países de origen, pero no en el resto donde el inglés se enseñaba como lengua extranjera.
Sería interesante saber más sobre ese cambio y argumentos de la "nueva" teoría, porque según lo que a mi me enseñaron, genitivo ES un caso posesivo, i.e. caso con que se expresa la posesion de algo por parte de alguien. Así que, lo veo un poquito como rizar el rizo, pero bueno, supongo que esa gente sabe mejor que yo...


----------



## sound shift

My conclusion is that the expression "Saxon genitive" is used in English-speaking countries, but mostly in academic circles and the EFL profession, and not by the general public.


----------



## natasha2000

sound shift said:


> My conclusion is that the expression "Saxon genitive" is used in English-speaking countries, but mostly in academic circles and the EFL profession, and not by the general public.


 
I agree.


----------



## María Madrid

Hola Natasha, cuánto tiempo!

En España sí se le dice genitivo sajón, aunque te suene raro. Y el origen del término es tan sencillo como que en sajón la desinencia de genitivo era una ese. También recuerdo que el plural en n, que en inglés queda en algunas palabras como ox/oxen, creo recordar que se llamaba plural sajón. 

Yo creo que ese término cada vez se usa menos, entre otras cosas porque como en inglés no se declina (salvo ese resto, que es el genitivo sajón) no resulta muy práctico hablar de casos, especialmente ahora que el latín ya no es obligatorio y mucha gente ni sabe lo que son. De igual manera que ahora hablamos de objetos directos en lugar de acusativos. Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

Hola, María,

Es que, con esa manía de cambiar la terminología cada dos por tres, no hay quien se aclare... tztztz... 

Fuera de bromas, me refería a que era raro que Saxon Genitive sea una traducción del español, que en un principio decía Soundshift (o por lo menos yo entendía así)., sino que era al revés. El termino era inglés, y luego se tradujo a varias lenguas, entre otras, español.
Me parece muy bien y lógica la explicación que das. Lo malo es que uno se acostumbra y luego es dificil cambiar el chip, y por lo tanto me costará dejar de llamarle Saxon Genitive...


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que el término genitivo viene del latín, que al fin y al cabo eran más dados a ponerse a estudiar gramática que los sajones! Luego esa terminología latina se empleó también para otras lenguas,que quizá no tenían unos términos tan específicos. Vamos, lo mismo que nos pasa hoy con el inglés y la técnica! Pero todo cambia y eso de genitivo quizá sólo se use ya para estudiar latín y griego... los pocos que aún lo estudian! (Y yo también sigo diciendo genitivo sajón, no puedo evitarlo, se me escapa! Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

Te equivocas, María, los casos todavía existen en casi todos los idiomas eslavos. Algunos incluso tienen más casos que el mismo latín, como es el caso con serbio - tiene siete casos a diferencia de seis latinos... Pero éste ya es el otro tema...

PD: Además, creo que los casos existen en todos los idiomas, ya que ellos rigen las relaciones de las palabras dentro de una frase, sólo que en unos idiomas los casos se hacen añadiendo el sufijo al sustantivo (incluso adjetivo, como es el caso de serbio) y en otros eso se soluciona con las combinaciones preposición + sustantivo en nominativo (como es el caso de español, inglés etc.). Pero como ya he dicho, éste es el otro tema, y ya corro un peligro tremendo de ser borrada, así que paro aquí.
Saludos,
Nat.


----------



## María Madrid

Me refería a la terminología que se usa en gramática, no a los casos (mi frase original era "Creo que el *término* viene del latín". Entro en la RAE y lo confirma) ¡Me encantaría que me dieran un curso de alemán no declinado!  Pero no va a poder ser Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

María Madrid said:


> Me refería a la terminología que se usa en gramática, no a los casos (mi frase original era "Creo que el *término* viene del latín". Entro en la RAE y lo confirma) ¡Me encantaría que me dieran un curso de alemán no declinado!  Pero no va a poder ser Saludos,


uops! Pos te entendí mal ... Perdón... 
Saludetes,
Nat.


----------



## albaricoque

En los países de habla inglesa se denomina: "posesivo 's" o bien "genitivo 's". Como se trata de una característica particular de la lengua sajona pues el resto lo llamamos el genitivo sajón o posesivo sajón.


----------

